#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Tips and Tricks >  >  Tips to use open Wi-fi without getting hacked

## Adiza

We can't avoid our selves using public Wi-fi in urgent situations like travelling. When were surfing the internet on unknown Wi-Fi networks, we are making our device vulnerable to attackers who can easily hack our personal information. So here are some precautions we can take before connecting to an open Wi-fi



Make sure applications and Operating System is updatedUse best security tools: An antivirusConfigure the options well: You might be unaware of Wi-fi connects automatically in your deviceSheild your accounts and services With 2-step-VerificationUse official Wi-fi networks with WPA2 encrypt connection with passwordsUse HTTPS sites and VPN for protectionUsing public Wi-fi should be your least option


Guys add more tips we can follow when using a public Wi-fi?

----------

